# Professional and Educational Organizations > Professional and Educational Organizations Discussion Forum >  November 2011 abo results anyone???

## gloria

Hello all ;) I am a newbie to this website and like everyone else, I am DYING to know if I passed the abo. One of my co-workers took the test the same time I did, but is too scared to look at her results online. Has anyones abo account updated to "active" yet?

----------


## Wes

Mine updated to inactive, although I sent my renewal and CEs in a month ago.  The CEs posted, the renewal didn't.  Hmmm

----------


## gloria

Really? I wonder what that could mean...When you took the test for the first time, did it take a while to post online?

----------


## llewis

I too have taken the ABO this past November and have not seen any updates to my status yet... ugh... the wait is killing me. :Frown:  I'm trying to plan out what my next step is whether to study to retake the exam or to be able to test for the NCLE in May... UGH

----------


## Wes

I think it means for me that they haven't updated the system yet.  As for the rest of you, well, you'll know soon.

----------


## Corvash

I also took the tests in November and my status is still the same. I was doing a great job being patient, but the last week I am going crazy waiting.

----------


## Kassandra1987

I also took the test in November... my status says pending exam completion... does that mean I didnt pass? or simply that I dont have my results recorded yet? under the advanced column it says "no" im new to this...

----------


## llewis

This last week has been driving me crazy also... ugh.

----------


## Wes

Pending exam completion could mean they haven't gotten the results themselves,  or they haven't updated it yet, or it could mean your didn't pass.  However, if you did pass, once they update it, it will say active.Kassandra, unless you sat for the advanced exam and passed it, it will say no under advanced.

----------


## RCB1602

I'm currently awaiting my test results as well-This is my third attempt and I hope I passed this time- Good luck everyone maybe in the next few days we'll all find out something.

----------


## Fezz

I hope the new posters in this thread take advantage of the wealth of knowledge, education, wisdom, and friendship that Optiboard has to offer! 

Please jump in and participate! We all have something to offer!

Ask questions, give answers, share opinions and experiences, get involved!

----------


## gloria

I wonder why it takes so long to get the results back? my birthday is coming up so hopefully it will come before then. That will be one of my birthday gifts to me :Wink:  if i pass...lol

----------


## llewis

:Frown:  Ugh no results yet... hey does anyone know what and where i can find the best materials to study for the NCLE? if i pass the ABO that will be my next step. If I didn't pass, anyone know where I can find updated material for the ABO?

----------


## Wes

http://www.clsa.info/
http://www.nao.org/
http://www.oaa.org/
http://www.clspectrum.com/
http://www.laramyk.com/category/reso...openoptix/abo/
http://astore.amazon.com/optiboard-20/

----------


## Diane

What Wes said and 
www.quantumoptical.com

Diane

----------


## llewis

:Eek:  thank you Wes and Diane... it gets a little overwhelming. So I will check those sites out.

----------


## rachel42486

Still no results! I emailed ABO and they said the results would be 7-10 weeks. Which I'm pretty sure isn't the 6-8 we were told when we sat for it, but even so the anticipation is a killer.

----------


## llewis

Yeah its been 7 weeks now.... hmm....

----------


## Dave E

Last year I did not get my results till around the 20th of Jan. and I passed.

----------


## PHX

I called today and they said they just sent them out.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Mtngrl

I hope that is true..I got butterflies in my tummy when I saw the PP  :Biggrin:

----------


## PHX

Hi Mtngrl,  I called abo/ncle today and spoke to Tina. She said the results were just sent. I hope we receive something this week!! Can't wait!!! Let's all keep our fingers crossed for all who tested!! :Nerd:

----------


## llewis

(((((crossing fingers)))) and toes  :Unsure:

----------


## gloria

Im glad you guys were able to find out when the results will be sent out. I wish you all the best of luck!!! :Happy:

----------


## Corvash

Now we all can find out how long it takes a letter to be delivered from Virginia!

----------


## rachel42486

does anyone have an updated status online?

----------


## gloria

I checked this morning and still no update :Unsure:

----------


## Mtngrl

> does anyone have an updated status online?


No update here either...

----------


## Fezz

For those that are so eager:

What will you do if you pass?

How will you continue to build on your optical knowledge?


For those that fail:

What will you do to pass the next time?

Will you educate yourself more and try again?

Passing this test is only the beginning.....not the end!

----------


## rachel42486

> For those that are so eager:
> 
> What will you do if you pass?
> 
> How will you continue to build on your optical knowledge?
> 
> 
> For those that fail:
> 
> ...


If a passing grade is awarded, first I will request a raise  :Tongue:  In the process of studying for the exam, though, I learned so much and found so many great resources that I hopefully will continue to pull knowledge from, going on the the advanced ABO exam at some point.
In the case of a fail, I think a bottle of champagne will be in order b/c at least I'll know and can start again studying to pass in May.
In fact, either way a bottle of champagne will be in order.

----------


## RCB1602

If it still says pending i think that means you didn't pass

----------


## rachel42486

has yours been updated to 'active,' RCB?

----------


## llewis

> For those that are so eager:
> 
> What will you do if you pass?
> 
> How will you continue to build on your optical knowledge?
> 
> 
> For those that fail:
> 
> ...


I have a long path ahead of me, I'm coming from a state that doesn't even need the abo or ncle to dispense, but I feel that I need more knowledge in order to give my patients' the best service that I can. In one year I am moving to Washington where I need to apprentice and then pass their boards... So I will have to find out how to get into their optician program and apply for apprenticeship. Washington is overwhelming I'm still confused on how I go about becoming licensed. But one step at a time. First ABO, then NCLE, then I will see where to go from there.

----------


## Fezz

Start with the Washington Opticians Assoc!

http://www.oaw.org/


http://www.doh.wa.gov/hsqa/professio...an/default.htm

http://www.lni.wa.gov/TradesLicensin...ip/DispOpt.asp

----------


## llewis

Thanks Fezz for the info... I think my first step is to re study for the ABO because I don't think I passed.... has anyone been updated? :Help:

----------


## rachel42486

not here.

----------


## gloria

Mines hasn't updated either. I wonder if they are even posting peoples results online, because people who've taken it around this time in the past found out sooner than this. There has to be some type of glitch in the system because it would be unbelievable for this many people not to pass. Lets continue to pray and stay positive :Rolleyes:

----------


## optilady1

My friend has already gotten her results that she passed.  I'm not sure if she received a letter or if she called the ABO people or online....

----------


## rachel42486

@optilady1 where is she from? i'm in NC and hoping mine are in today's mail.

----------


## Fezz

> My friend has already gotten her results that she passed.  I'm not sure if she received a letter or if she called the ABO people or online....



Oh no! That is a bad sign! Maybe all those that don't know yet..........FAILED!

UGH!

----------


## rachel42486

> Oh no! That is a bad sign! Maybe all those that don't know yet..........FAILED!
> 
> UGH!


it's sounding more and more like it...  :Unsure:

----------


## mybecerra

Ive been enjoying reading this, so I decieded to join in... I am waiting too. I guess its looking bad for us, mine has not updated either. What i want to know is there someone who has had theirs updated????

----------


## optilady1

She too is in connecticut, and she posted on facebook at 8 this morning.

----------


## mybecerra

oh no :Unsure: ... im in California... but i dont think it matters..... thanks for the info

----------


## gloria

Im in California too. Maybe she recieved hers first because she lives clossest to Virginia. I called a couple of LensCrafters and the people who took the test haven't recieved theirs either. I will continue to try and be optimistic :Smug:

----------


## PHX

Question for ones that have their results, did you receive them by mail? or does it say active on the abo/ncle website when you sign in?

----------


## Mtngrl

I am also waiting for an update.. But find this to be funny. I don't think there is any reason to panic. If you search for past exams on OB's, you can read that not everybody's status gets updated at the same time. They do a little at a time. Probably not to crash the site. I have talked to people that passed in May of 2010 their status wasn't updated until the same day she got her results in the mail. We have waited this long whats a couple more days?

----------


## Wes

Right?  Stop panicking.  Keep in mind that they're updating the site manually, and there aren't a lot of them doing it.  Sometimes they update yours first and sometime they update yours last.  Think about how many people were at the site when you took your exam, and think of how many sites there are. Also, they have to process the CLRE (NCLE) results.

----------


## rachel42486

It's funny, I wasn't even anxious until someone said they'd been told ABO mailed them out. Besides, getting them faster just means we'll know if we failed faster, which just doesn't sound ideal at all. I had no idea they updated the site manually, either. Makes me glad I'm sitting in an optical instead of behind a stack of exam results.

----------


## mybecerra

True words of wisdom.... your right... we've waited this long, what's a little more time.... thanks I feel a better....

----------


## sp909

I recieved my results today in the mail and I passed!! Im in california so all should be recieving soon!!! Just for all those wondering it is not updated yet online for me!!! :) GOODLUCK TO ALL

----------


## Corvash

I got my NCLE results in the mail yesterday but didn't get my ABO results. I passed the NCLE! Neither of my statuses say active online right now.

----------


## PHX

I love hearing the great news!!! Congrats! Still waiting for my results. Mail must be slow in Arizona!! HA!!

----------


## llewis

Congrats to those who have passed  :Biggrin: ... still waiting for mine.

----------


## Corvash

I got my ABO results today and passed those too, whew! I am still not updated as active.

Now I have to start planning for the Massachusetts Licensing test!

Good luck everyone, and congrats to the people who passed. 

Thanks for starting and participating in this thread--it was very useful, supportive and comforting to me while I waited for the results (well, except for that person that suggested that we all failed since our statuses weren't updated). Thanks again everyone.

----------


## Mtngrl

My status has been updated!! ACTIVE!!  I PASSED!!! It was updated sometime in the last two hours!!

----------


## sp909

Just wanted to let all those waiting know I am active online today and recieved my letter yesterday! Wishing you all luck!

----------


## PHX

Friday the 13th isn't such a bad day after all! Passed NCLE , State Boards here I come. Yeah!!

----------


## RCB1602

HI EVERYONE! I TOO PASSED AND MY STATUS IS ACTIVE! YIPPEEE CONGRATS TO  THOSE WHO PASSED.  Now I move on to the NCLE, which I won't take until november-I wanna marinate on the passing score a for a bit.  Speaking of Friday the 13th did you guys know that including today we have the friday the 13ths each of which are 13 weeks apart muahh hahahahahah!

----------


## RCB1602

* i meant three friday the 13ths

----------


## llewis

:Bounce:  I can't believe it.... I PASSED... WOO HOO... ok now on to the NCLE.... those who passed the ncle what materials did you study from? Congrats again to those who passed.... and thanks for this thread... it helped me sooo much that there were other opticians out there freaking out as much as I did... sigh... it's only the beginning.

----------


## private.eye2020

I sat for the ABO November 2011 testing. My ABO status was updated to active yesterday, Friday the 13th. The waiting was more difficult than the test! Good luck everyone who is still waiting and congrats for those who passed.

----------


## elang

Hello Gloria, I also sat for the ABO in November and I just checked my status today, which has  been updated from "pending exam completion" to "active". I hope that means what some say it means. Good Luck!!! :Biggrin:

----------


## Diane

Congratulations to each of you who have passed.  This is your "new" beginning. I've had several of my students contacting me that they have received their results and have passed as well. 

Diane

----------


## Roy R. Ferguson

At the Leadership Conference last week we were told the ABO only had a 53% pass rate last year.  Everyone should be congratulated for this accomplishment.

Roy

----------


## MakeOptics

I remember the year I took the test clopper the mule that delivers the results got sick and they had to sub in with a donkey named dominic.  Well little did the ABO know but dominic the donkey was moonlighting as a chrismas donkey because he had a wicked carrot habit that he couldn't kick, we're talking 3-4 packs a day.  If you live in CA especially that donkey has a heck of a time getting over those mountains so just be patient.  The alternative is pigeon mail but their poop is white which suprisingly in over half the mailings will white out the results so trial runs a few years back didn't go so well.

----------


## kmangan

Where on the abo-ncle website, once logged in, does it list your status as pending, active, etc?

----------

